# If You Haven't Been Moved For Awhile...



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

For some reason this duet is rarely played or talked about and yet it is, IMO, one of the most moving duets in all of opera (yes, I put it here rather than the opera section). This is the Strauss Arabella 2nd Act love duet with Anneliese Rothenberger (Arabella) and Hermann Prey.


----------

